# shelby traveler



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 20, 2009)

Contemplating buying this bike (it's in UK so easier than shipping from US)

I prefer unrestored & this looks good original condition. I assume Torrington pedals correct. Traveler headbadge is intact. 

Not much on internet, so not sure if that means it's rare or that it's of not great interest.

Please can you tell me what you think of it.

Should tank have side flash?

Should chainguard have decal?

Correct back rack?

Grips look repro.

Saddle looks wrong, but i think correct era.

Is the Traveler model from early fifties?

Can tell you plenty about british stuff, but still having fun learning about American bikes. Thanks in advance for your help,

Colin


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 20, 2009)

It looks to me that the fender braces have maroon paint on them, makes me think it's been repainted. Also, the rack looks like an aftermarket Wald or similar. I think the crank/chainring has been replaced, it looks like a late 50s Snyder chainring. Year wise I'm not sure. It looks like a cool bike though, and with a tank! I'd suspect there aren't many Shelby's overseas!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 20, 2009)

I've seen that rack on other shelbys I think its original with the bike, It looks complete minus the head lights and original grips if you want something that'll be a good rider and complete so you wont be searching for parts this is the bike


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 21, 2009)

That Shelby is probably from the late 40's The Traveler badge was used for many years and on many different styles of Shelby bikes.  The paint looks to be non original, as does the seat, but everything else could be original.  I will attach a shot of one of my original Shelbys that would be similar to the one you are looking at.

Take Care,
Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for that, guys.

The seller has now told me it was repainted a long time ago, which i didn't realize at first. Tim - your picture is a great help, thank you. Now I can see what the correct headlight and saddle look like. And that the chain set is correct (I hadn't found any photos the same). I assume it has 26" wheels? Do you know what other colour schemes were available?

As Adam says, not many Shelby's over here, and tank bike is interesting. I'll be seeing it next weekend, so as long as it rides in a straight line...


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 21, 2009)

blue and red is one, cream and red, two tone red, i believe a two tone blue and grey and blue Im sure there is more but thats what I've seen


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks mm. Does anyone have a picture of a cream and red one? 

This is one major advantage of postwar American bicycles over British ones - not only did you have great colour schemes, but your ads and period photos were usually in colour too! Born in Britain in 1952, I often feel like I grew up in black and white


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking at the pics of Tim's bike, I can see that it's not a Snyder or Murray chainring! I hadn't seen one like that before, that's what makes this hobby interesting. Always learning new things!


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Nov 22, 2009)

Or always learning old things?


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 23, 2009)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Thanks for that, guys.
> 
> The seller has now told me it was repainted a long time ago, which i didn't realize at first. Tim - your picture is a great help, thank you. Now I can see what the correct headlight and saddle look like. And that the chain set is correct (I hadn't found any photos the same). I assume it has 26" wheels? Do you know what other colour schemes were available?
> 
> As Adam says, not many Shelby's over here, and tank bike is interesting. I'll be seeing it next weekend, so as long as it rides in a straight line...




Yes, it has 26" wheels.  Patrick pretty much named most of the Shelby paint combinations. If I can find some of my original color catalogs, I will get some pictures of them to you as well.  I will attach a shot of another one of my original Shelbys that happen to have that same chainring as the green one.

Tim Newmeyer
B'laster Racing Junior Dragster


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 23, 2009)

i have a girls cream and red frame


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 23, 2009)

different rack and chainguard but has the cream and red scheme


----------

